# In the market...



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I MAY be looking for a 2011 FB Boer buckling..
I've been searching around, shopping. Mostly for EGGs, RRD, MAUL, JAE or genetics in the similar style, that would compliment my herd. 
I'm eagerly awaiting the first crop of Toth kids! and I think they'll be great. But, I'm the only breeder even interested in Traditonals. (Other few breeders around me like the blacks, paints and dapples) So I want to use trad blood on the new kids.
So. that's my criteria: (FB, Trad., $400-700) (I DO have to cover shipping, so the younger is better...) 

know any breeders?


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Are you looking for another traditional fb buck or a black traditional, full black, full red, or paint buckling? The breeder where I got my new buck has more kids getting ready to be weaned soon off the same sire, but I think most of them are traditionals? I went to look for a black headed buck but none had the frame I was looking for so they had already wethered them for 4h kids. It does seem hard to find the solid reds and blacks with a nice build, imo, but there are some really nice ones when you can find them. Dapples are almost impossible! I'd buy some dappled nubian does and cover them with your buck, then breed them up to purebred. :laugh: 
I will PM you the registration number of my bucklings sire to see if you might be interested in one of his brothers.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks,
I'm looking for a red-headed traditional. I want the best I can get before adding color.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We will have some Traditionals in 2 weeks Katrina....they will be 2.5 months old... If you are interested.. let us know.. :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

aw pam, thanks :hug:
I thought the trip to sacremento was too long though for you guys, that's why I hesitated to ask. 
But I'll see what you got!


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

I am going to a production sale Saturday to look at an FHF Indian Outlaw son... your favorite breeder will have a few of their kids from AABG Ground Zero for sale too...I can place a bid for you....if you buy any of them I can keep them here until you can get them. The Outlaw son would be able to keep a few of my does company, just to keep him happy, of course.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> aw pam, thanks :hug:
> I thought the trip to sacremento was too long though for you guys, that's why I hesitated to ask.
> But I'll see what you got!


 Sac is a long drive but ...for you it is worth it..... We will be in touch.... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## DRJ Ranch (Apr 3, 2010)

I have this Guy born on the 21 or 22 of March I weighed him 3 days ago he was just over 15 lbs he's from bucks and does that I purchased from glennland farms last year I will give you a run down of blood lines in the morning when I get home. He does have a lighter color head then the others but Heisman the biggest fullblood Bucking I have though I can get pictures of all the others if you would like to see them also.

Sorry about the mess in the picutre a group of 8 kids under 7 and a bunch of goats playing can cause a bigger mess then you think.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Pam, I do have to tell you this:
One of these days, we are going to buy a buck from you. It maybe soon. I have to tell you that my husband and I, when we decided to get into the goat business, it was just to get rid of the poison oak and star thistles on our property. We thought goats were ugly...and then it happened:

Someone said to look into meat goats and one of the first sites we found was Toths Boer Goats in Corning. We saw your buck goats and both of us said... "What on earth is that? Thats a goat?" The family came into stare at the computer screen in amazement. We had never ever seen anything like these and showed friends and family these huge goats out of Toth's ranch.. So with that we decided right then that we wanted a hefty big boer meat goat and read everything we could on these. We would start out small money and work our way up and that is just what we are doing. After having the boer breed here, I have found that their easy disposition is very pleasant to be around and we love this breed. Star thistles and poison oak are under control. Our first buck is a registered guy out of Glen land farms that sold to us quite cheap. It might be his bite. He is good for us as we are not into a business nor want to be but only meat and land management. We still want handsome quality animals here. Soooo some day after this next breeding season, and I have saved up my 'doe' money, we will buy a buck from you.
You have some of the best around the whole US. and we have looked all over the place.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow Pam how much does it cost to send a buck to KY? hehe...I love Kayla and Lilly's boys! And the mama's are gorgeous!! I always love looking at your goats, they are so amazing, and make our goats look like bony lil stick goats LOL I've been trying to keep an eye out around here for a nice young buck like those, but sure haven't found any! I do love our buck, but won't be able to breed him to his daughters when they are ready, so after their mama's are ready to be bred again...we'll most likely be in the market too... Unless I can get paperwork from a friend on one of our does so we can get her buckling registered...we do like the way he's looking, but without the dam's papers...


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Heres a not so good pic of Rush from today, he's doing some weird face, but you can tell he's THICK! I'd like to see another 10lbs on him, workin' on it!

He's out of Pam's Lily X Rossi


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

From California to Alaska! Awesome buck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Pam, I do have to tell you this:
> One of these days, we are going to buy a buck from you. It maybe soon. I have to tell you that my husband and I, when we decided to get into the goat business, it was just to get rid of the poison oak and star thistles on our property. We thought goats were ugly...and then it happened:
> 
> Someone said to look into meat goats and one of the first sites we found was Toths Boer Goats in Corning. We saw your buck goats and both of us said... "What on earth is that? Thats a goat?" The family came into stare at the computer screen in amazement. We had never ever seen anything like these and showed friends and family these huge goats out of Toth's ranch.. So with that we decided right then that we wanted a hefty big boer meat goat and read everything we could on these. We would start out small money and work our way up and that is just what we are doing. After having the boer breed here, I have found that their easy disposition is very pleasant to be around and we love this breed. Star thistles and poison oak are under control. Our first buck is a registered guy out of Glen land farms that sold to us quite cheap. It might be his bite. He is good for us as we are not into a business nor want to be but only meat and land management. We still want handsome quality animals here. Soooo some day after this next breeding season, and I have saved up my 'doe' money, we will buy a buck from you.
> You have some of the best around the whole US. and we have looked all over the place.


Why thank you so much for the compliments....I really appreciate that.... :thumb: :hug: 
whenever you are ready to get a buck let me know....I have some decent prices on them now..and they have great bloodlines to go with it..... :wink:



> Wow Pam how much does it cost to send a buck to KY? hehe...I love Kayla and Lilly's boys! And the mama's are gorgeous!! I always love looking at your goats, they are so amazing, and make our goats look like bony lil stick goats LOL I've been trying to keep an eye out around here for a nice young buck like those, but sure haven't found any! I do love our buck, but won't be able to breed him to his daughters when they are ready, so after their mama's are ready to be bred again...we'll most likely be in the market too... Unless I can get paperwork from a friend on one of our does so we can get her buckling registered...we do like the way he's looking, but without the dam's papers...


Aww...thank you so very much for the compliments....I do appreciate them all.... I am not sure the cost....but call the airlines and get a quote.... They go by weight.... and crate size.... I don't know of any transporters on ground...as I only have used the airlines to ship to Alaska... for Alaska Boers Katrina... she was our first shipping...LOL.... so we are new at this but are willing to do so.... buyer does pay for all shipping costs.... let me know when you want to purchase one... :wink:



> Heres a not so good pic of Rush from today, he's doing some weird face, but you can tell he's THICK! I'd like to see another 10lbs on him, workin' on it!
> 
> He's out of Pam's Lily X Rossi


 He is looking good Katrina...he is just a bit under weight ...as you mentioned .....we both have seen how thick he can be..... but still ...he is looking great.... :thumb: :hi5: and besides.. feed is getting super high everywhere... :doh: :help:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah, he's only lost weight on the rear end. his front is very thick and wrinkly!
finally have access to imported alfalfa. but dang, feed is getting really bad.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know ...we are paying $15.00 a bale here.... and things have been super tight with us.... so we have had to get oat hay ...which is $8.00 a bale... which is still high.... And we have been hit by so much rain...that the farmers baled the hay... but didn't get it off the ground quickly enough.... so alot of it is wasted....it is sad...


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh no, that happened last year here, we only ever get 2 cuttings anyway! last year we got one. 
I'm hoping things turn up as far as gas and feed :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...thank Katrina...it has been quite hard and the buyers market... hasn't been to good this year .....everyone is broke and feed is to high....


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Pam I may be taking you up on that offer!!  I am curious so I will have to find out airfare tomorrow 

I don't know what alfalfa runs here, last time I bought some it was $8.00 a bale. but with all the green stuff growing we haven't bought any because everything is so green they prefer browse and arent' eating much hay. However I need to get the 4-H girls on some alfalfa a few times a week. 
Grain is $7.00 for 15% medicated, it's a recommended feed in this area that most goat raisers use. The 4-H girls get show chow and it's $15.00 a bag. 

Still cheaper IMO than feeding a dog LOL ack...did I just say that? heh


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks Pam I may be taking you up on that offer!!  I am curious so I will have to find out airfare tomorrow
> 
> I don't know what alfalfa runs here, last time I bought some it was $8.00 a bale. but with all the green stuff growing we haven't bought any because everything is so green they prefer browse and arent' eating much hay. However I need to get the 4-H girls on some alfalfa a few times a week.
> Grain is $7.00 for 15% medicated, it's a recommended feed in this area that most goat raisers use. The 4-H girls get show chow and it's $15.00 a bag.
> ...


 Your welcome.... :thumb:

Your prices aren't bad for feed.....I wish it was that here...  :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

$20 for 50lbs of Dairy Ration
$17 for Alfalfa
$160 for 800lbs of Brome
$10 for 50lbs of Barley
$16 for kid creep


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> $20 for 50lbs of Dairy Ration
> $17 for Alfalfa
> $160 for 800lbs of Brome
> $10 for 50lbs of Barley
> $16 for kid creep


Wow....the feed suppliers think we are made of money or something.... :doh:


----------

